
John B. Goodenough, Nobel Prize in Chemistry 2019: Official Interview [video] - happy-go-lucky
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBTfdUkVxLg
======
woodandsteel
Didn't Chuck Berry write a song about this fellow?

